# Just bought a Pedaldoc Mod kit for a Boss Cs3



## Akenaton (Oct 10, 2006)

I Just bought a Pedaldoc Mod kit for a Boss Cs3. Has anybody of you tried any other manufacturers of modification kits for pedals? I´ve also heard about Mont Amus and a guy called Robert Keeley. I bought the Pedaldoc kit because one of my mates has a Mt2 modified by Iván (the guy who runs Pedaldoc) and it sounds really powerful.

Any pedal "modders" around???

Akenaton.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

There are a couple of custom builders in Canada. 

One is Russell Goudie... he mostly sells his own line of pedals but... if you ask him nice and drop my name he might be open to doing other things for you . His site is http://www.goudiefx.com 

The other is Greg Djerrahian. He does all kinds of mods. Don't hesitate to mention my name to him either. His website is www.solidgoldfx.com. 

-TJ


----------



## Akenaton (Oct 10, 2006)

*Great little thing*

I received the kit just five days after ordering it (nice considering that it came all the way from Spain) and installed it yesterday. The pedal sounds terrific. Much more body and better definition.

I am ordering the Tube Driver kit (to mod the Ds1) shortly. Will let you know how well it works.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

what does the pedaldoc kit cost after shipping?


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Akenaton said:


> I received the kit just five days after ordering it (nice considering that it came all the way from Spain) and installed it yesterday. The pedal sounds terrific. Much more body and better definition.
> 
> I am ordering the Tube Driver kit (to mod the Ds1) shortly. Will let you know how well it works.


I think an overall change in the cs-3 design is in order. It makes any guitar you plug into it sound the same. thin, weak, and lifeless. The old boss comp pedals were SOOO much better


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> I think an overall change in the cs-3 design is in order. It makes any guitar you plug into it sound the same. thin, weak, and lifeless. The old boss comp pedals were SOOO much better


I beleive that the Allumus Opto mod does make changes to the values of some capacitors in the circuit.


----------



## Akenaton (Oct 10, 2006)

*Cost*

I paid 22 USA dollars shipping included in the price. 

Not much for what it does.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I've done mods to a number of pedals for myself and friends, using Monte Allum mods and they work
great. For the most part they involve replacing a number of components with higher end components, as well as changing some values.
It really makes a difference.


----------

